# UAE Awards $544 Million Armored Vehicle Contract To Turkish-UAE Joint Venture



## Zarvan

A variant of the Arma, 8X8 armored vehicle, developed Turkey’s Otokar ordered by UAE (Image: Otokar)

- A +
The General Headquarters (GHQ) of the UAE Armed Forces has awarded Al Jasoor a contract for the supply of 8x8 amphibious infantry fighting vehicles, at an estimated value of over 2 Billion AED (US$544 million).

The decision to purchase the vehicles was made following a thorough commercial/ technical evaluation by Tawazun, the vehicle underwent an array of successful extensive all-terrain tests in the UAE, Otokar said in a statement Friday.

The development of the vehicle was done by Al Jasoor, which is a joint venture between Heavy Vehicles industries (HVI), a fully owned subsidiary of Tawazun, and Otokar Land systems UAE, a fully owned subsidiary of Otokar, Turkey.

Under a special arrangement, Al Jasoor will manufacture the vehicles in Abu Dhabi, using the existing facilities of Tawazun Industrial Park.

On behalf of Al Jasoor, Tawazun Chief Executive Officer H.E. Saif Mohamed Al Hajeri thanked the GHQ for selecting the 8X8 armored infantry vehicles.

He said Tawazun is proud to continuously contribute in meeting the requirements of the UAE Armed Forces, adding that all the partners will be working closely to ensure timely delivery of the vehicles.

Regarding the project, Otokar General Manager Serdar Görgüç said that "Otokar is very proud to be a partner in this important program, and it shall be a privilege for Otokar to be able to serve the UAE Army and to meet their high standards.

The existing most modern Automotive manufacturing facilities of Abu Dhabi is prepared to host the local production of the vehicle in Tawazun Industrial Park.

The 8X8 infantry vehicle comes with an amphibious kit and is capable of withstanding mines and ballistic threats.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...act_To_Turkish_UAE_Joint_Venture#.WMa1KPl9600

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

Looks cool.
Small gun. Need external armour for RPG protection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Pakistan too should be involved in such type of projects...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## c-dome1

why not buy from israel?


----------



## HannibalBarca

c-dome1 said:


> why not buy from israel?


Israel do not have a whelled one, well since few month you do, but still not on sell.
And why buying israeli when you can buy better from the Turks and Full ToT... (transfer of tech) And plus from an ally...
Arma8x8 is a proven combat vehicule, with a past and a record. while israel do not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## c-dome1

HannibalBarca said:


> Israel do not have a whelled one, well since few month you do, but still not on sell.
> And why buying israeli when you can buy better from the Turks and Full ToT... (transfer of tech) And plus from an ally...
> Arma8x8 is a proven combat vehicule, with a past and a record. while israel do not.


nothing turkey do is better then israeli be sure


----------



## HannibalBarca

c-dome1 said:


> nothing turkey do is better then israeli be sure


well, yet Turkey already is manufacturing it.. while Israel not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## c-dome1




----------



## HannibalBarca

c-dome1 said:


>


Turkey has a trophy like sys too...
And this israeli apc is only a "prototype" not yet in mass prod...
AND it's not combat proven...

In the end, Turkey has those 3 point already done...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## c-dome1

HannibalBarca said:


> Turkey has a trophy like sys too...
> And this israeli apc is only a "prototype" not yet in mass prod...
> AND it's not combat proven...
> 
> In the end, Turkey has those 3 point already done...


israel aps is battle proven with 100% sucsee


----------



## HannibalBarca

c-dome1 said:


> israel aps is battle proven with 100% sucsee


not 1000%? why only 100%??

Combat proven.. without being in combat situation..and being only a prototype...

Sry You are right. Let's end here...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

HannibalBarca said:


> not 1000%? why only 100%??
> 
> Combat proven.. without being in combat situation..and being only a prototype...
> 
> Sry You are right. Let's end here...


Talking about combat ready?? What's about all the proxies assembled and funded, yet failing against the Turkish army and the systems its using????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UkroTurk

Turkish ARMA 8x8 weights without turret 24 tons.
Israeli vehicle 30 tons.

Arma has 400hp engine but Israeli 800hp.
I expect Turkish ARMA would 2times cheaper than Israeli vehicle if Israel had mass produced.
Arma is smarter than Israeli vehicle.
Also Arma has fuel consumption and cheaper parts.

Israeli Elitan too much big and fat.
If you have 500 pieces this kind of vehicle you shoul account all expence,parts and fuel.
Turkish ARMA has enough armour as same as Elitan.

I would like to know cost of one vehicle.
How many vehicles for 540 million?


----------



## hussain0216

c-dome1 said:


> why not buy from israel?



Maybe they hate and dont trust jews!


----------



## c-dome1

hussain0216 said:


> Maybe they hate and dont trust jews!


http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-1.688235


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

c-dome1 said:


> http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-1.688235




Diplomatic missions do not mean they like you or will buy military equipment from you. Otherwise Egypt would love you when it honestly hates you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayhawk

c-dome1 said:


> http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-1.688235



U got good points, but you gotta give it some time though, this diplomatic mission is just the first step, then maybe more Arab Muslim countries or non Arab Muslim countries will have better trading relations with Israel. I think both side can agree that we both need to work with each other then to hate.


----------



## cabatli_53

Bahrain Army operates Arma 6x6

https://milinme.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/bbar-101.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

